# BEST Horror Buy Of My Life!



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

So about a week ago I went to Rite-Aid and I almost fell into a seizure of joy	 as I see "The Brain That Wouldn't Die" on sale for $2!!! It's ONLY one of my favorite B&W horrors so of course I picked it up and hugged it the entire way home. I also saw a lot of other B&W horrors for only a few bucks each and they where double and triple features!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Those are great flicks for the dreary days to come....you know...the chilly rainy days...


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Rit Aid has some cool stuff you can find during the Halloween season. Also, if you have a Walgreen's near by, they have some cool stuff too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I grew up with this old B&W horror films. They'll always have a special ghoulish place in my heart And for $2, we probably would have cleaned the racks out.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

They have Rite Aid in California?? 

Mybe I should pick up the movie? I've never seen it. Is it too scary for kids?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How young are your kids? It might be a bit much for very young children. Here's a link to a write-up on Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Brain_That_Wouldn't_Die

I see that the film is now in the public domain and can be downloaded on the internet.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

I love the Brain that wouldn't die!

I got the original wolf Man and wolf man meets Frankenstein on DVd a few years... prior, I will begrudgingly add, to the special eidtions released a mere year later *grumble grumble grumble*


----------

